# my kids were at it again this past weekend!!!!



## cavon (Aug 10, 2010)

We had a wonderful weekend at the Oxford Dog Sports UKC Rally & Obedience trials! We had a FANTASTIC showing with Finnegan, my big boy finishing with a high in class to complete his United Rally Obedience Championship (UROC) Title (for sure this time!!) and his Mom, Rose earning a High in Trial, in fact she was the only dog who had a qualifying run, to earn her United Companion Dog (UCD) Obedience title!!!! I couldn't be more proud of them!!!


----------



## nifty (Aug 2, 2013)

Wow! Congratulations!


----------



## sweetheartsrodeo (Sep 19, 2012)

That rocks!!! They are gorgeous!


----------



## AngelAviary (Aug 12, 2014)

Fantastic! Huge congrats!


----------



## MollyMuiMa (Oct 13, 2012)

What a pair of beautiful, incredibly smart dogs!!! Will you ever run out of titles? LOL! Congratulations!


----------



## cavon (Aug 10, 2010)

@ MollyMuiMa - I hope we never run out of challenges and titles, but even if we did, I would be just as content to walk with my beauties and then come home and cuddle up with them.

They are both my heart!!! Don't tell my kitties!!! ;-)


----------



## Mfmst (Jun 18, 2014)

You and your dogs are awesome! Congratulations on your Oxford grads


----------



## Beaches (Jan 25, 2014)

You have every right to be proud. Hard work for all of you. Sincere congratulations!


----------

